# A coil for Dvarw



## Stranger (30/8/21)

A much well liked and respected member of this forum has long advocated that a Fisher alien @ .4 and at 28 W gives the best flavour out of Red pill. It is not my intention to dispute that but for two reasons, one being that I don't have any Fisher aliens and two, my old man used to say, if you don't try, you will never know, I decided to stray away from the path and try something new.

I have been using 22 awg single wire coils to get to my .4 and being honest the results have been really good at the 28 w on a regulated mod. What I wanted to try was to get as good a result from a pot mod.

I did not want a big hunk of metal and went with a tri core N80 clapton 3x24/36. I wanted between .15 and 2 and the build gave me .17. 5 wraps belly down.

Next I had the choice of a NCV2 or the MVV II. No problem try them


both.

Quite a surprise. The NCV2 hit that coil so hard on the lowest setting that the vape was way to hot for me. I know the tech on both these mods are different and the main one being that the Noisy minimum as stated by the info is 2V. With the 0.17 resistance as a constant the ohms calculator tells me I am only pushing a measly 25.5 watts. However the way I understand the PWM circuitry is that it is sometimes on and sometimes off to regulate the voltage, whereas other mods regulate the amount of voltage going through.

The Dovpo states a minimum of of 1 volt and by slowly turning the pot up I got to just below the ii indicator and get the very best vape, so I can only guess what the wattage and voltage is unless I get out my multi meter. I am getting nuances I was not getting before and this illustrates to me some of the differences between the mechanisms of the pot mods. Apparently they are not all made equal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## BUSDRIVER (3/9/21)

Looks like i need to try this build, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

